# which Dragon



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

is your favourite? I mean for their points as well as their stats.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

For the first time ever, I recently unleashed a High Elf Star Dragon. By far and ahead, it was absolute devastation.

T6, S7 means it can take the damage and dish it out just as well. It devoured a Dragon Ogre whole, and most of another one on the side. It was hungry.

Now, the problem with the Star Dragon is that it's very, very expensive. There's just about no way to avoid it, either; even with minimalist kitting, you're looking at a 500+ point model. In a decently sized game, that's not too bad but in anything less than 2500pts, that really cuts off your points elsewhere. Not to mention that with the High Elves, you have to structure your tactics around the Dragon as well. A lone Star Dragon will likely just get destroyed by War Machines or something else very nasty; combine the Star Dragon with a charge from some Dragon Princes, and anything will drop.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not a fan of big flying monsters in the game but then I rarely play over 2250 pts so its too big a risk for a general.
That being said I really like the look of a well converted zombie dragon.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Best looking is probably the Wood Elf Forest Dragon. For destructive power, probably a High Elf Star Dragon. Of course my Carnosaur would eat any dragon for breakfast.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Dwarf Steam dragon.

oh, wait, i havent made rules for that yet...


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

I personally have a soft spot for a good old zombie dragon.


----------

